# Why do you look at furry porn?



## Nightweaver (Mar 10, 2009)

Let's admit it, folks. A lot of us browse FA for porn. A lot of us are in furry fandom to get our rocks off looking at animal people spread wide open. For those who aren't, that's totally OK with me. I don't care. But for those who are, I've been curious. Just why DO you look at furry porn?


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 10, 2009)

Really a combination of the top 2 :3


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2009)

Because my mother didn't love me.


----------



## â™£â™¥BTMinxâ™ â™¦ (Mar 10, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


> Let's admit it, folks. A lot of us browse FA for porn. A lot of us are in furry fandom to get our rocks off looking at animal people spread wide open. For those who aren't, that's totally OK with me. I don't care. But for those who are, I've been curious. Just why DO you look at furry porn?



Well when it's one of your interests you're gonna look for it, Some people into leather look at leather porn and some into latex look at latex porn,  It just kind of follows what personally turns people on and people in the furry fandom who get sexually turned on by animal people" ,  look at furry porn. ^-^


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 10, 2009)

I didn't come to FA for porn. I didn't even know it had so much until I joined. 

However, yes, I do look at some porn. However, if I recall correctly none of my favorites involve actual sex or sexual acts, aside from one groping picture. I also had a "softcore" tity fuck pic (softcore as in no exposed genitalia) on faves but I unfavorited that after realizing I was really bored when I faved it. 

Yes, I get sexual arousal from some of my faves, but I don't really care for the pics with actual sex involved.


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't :B /witty


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmmm.  I suppose an attraction to scalies.  More interesting to look at than humans.


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 10, 2009)

mm, I think mine is a combination of the first 3 together, leaning towards the third one.


----------



## GarudaZK (Mar 10, 2009)

A part of why I enjoy furry porn is living through the characters in the picture as one of the choices was, but there is more to it, I enjoy erotic art (Not just furrotica but all types) Because it's easier I feel, to put the emotion in with my own imagination, wherein with most porn, there's nothing really there to me, and the same for most hentai movies.
But with still erotic pictures or more simple (yet detailed) animations, I can feel more emotion in them.

I wish I could describe it a little better then that.


----------



## Hydramon (Mar 10, 2009)

I picked the first because it's closest to my answer. You're probably going to rage at me for this, but it's my honest opinion.

I look at furry porn for the sole reason of: I find it hot. That's the only reason. I don't know why I think it's hot, I just do.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 10, 2009)

well, it is kinda hot, i have to admit that^^
but other than that its still art for me. some of it is very well done and has a certain strenght to it, thats why i look at it while browsing through the latest artwork


----------



## Telnac (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a dragon fetish but in truth the stuff I like the most could hardly be classified as porn.


----------



## Cavy (Mar 10, 2009)

I find furry porn different and more sexual than human porn. And they are attractive *drools* But I not here just for the porn however.


----------



## Werevixen (Mar 10, 2009)

Because if I wanted to watch human porn, I'd go outside and make it. :v Can't always have that, it gets boring. Hence; FURRY PORN!


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 10, 2009)

human porn is boring wile furry porn is not


----------



## Russ (Mar 10, 2009)

Mostly A with some B. I enjoy looking at furries/scalies and porn in part of that. I enjoy the non-sexual images as well. My only criteria is that they are well drawn. Also, since most furry porn is drawn, I guess it allows for a bigger space for imagination (I know I could probably find drawn human porn as well but you get my point).

Plus I like the implicit animalism and the role of instinct in sex and having animal-people gives that feeling better.

It depends on my mood too. Sometimes I look at human porn and sometimes I look at furry porn.


----------



## Fourward (Mar 10, 2009)

I dunno, I do love animals, but not in that kind of a way, but they are in the human form, so I love them even more? 

I barely look at furry porn, and rather than that, I don't draw them much, unless I am really desperate or someone pays me or requests me to.


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 10, 2009)

I dont look at furry porn..


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 10, 2009)

First option really. Human porn is so bland compared to the average furry porn.
'Sides, human sex I can do in real life.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 10, 2009)

Really... the only porn I'm even slightly interested in here are the games... but I'm a gamer so... ~shrugs~


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 10, 2009)

I did hear an interesting theory about furs: Humanity has always carried an attraction to animals in some form. Always always. So look back on however many kinds of gods and spirits were based on the image of an animal/animal's face. Animals have a perceived personality as well. In anthro art, be it furry porn or not, there's the face of what humanity has always idolized and identified with, combined with the human body, aka how we sexually identify.

So all that, and also because it's free, accessible, and there's _anything_ you could want in the mix. Emotionless fuck sessions feel a bit too dry (well.. not literally, hah) and forced to be worth the money you'd be shelling out for them. I'm more interested in some mix of romantic eroticism, and the porn industry doesn't do that so well.

Pornographic darwinism says that furry porn wins.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 10, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I did hear an interesting theory about furs: Humanity has always carried an attraction to animals in some form. Always always. So look back on however many kinds of gods and spirits were based on the image of an animal/animal's face. Animals have a perceived personality as well. In anthro art, be it furry porn or not, there's the face of what humanity has always idolized and identified with, combined with the human body, aka how we sexually identify.
> 
> So all that, and also because it's free, accessible, and there's _anything_ you could want in the mix. Emotionless fuck sessions feel a bit too dry (well.. not literally, hah) and forced to be worth the money you'd be shelling out for them. I'm more interested in some mix of romantic eroticism, and the porn industry doesn't do that so well.
> 
> Pornographic darwinism says that furry porn wins.


 
Well said!


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 10, 2009)

I do not look at it.


----------



## Takun (Mar 10, 2009)

Other:  Because it has a penis.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Mar 10, 2009)

I do it because I can.
But I have more pictures of human females.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 10, 2009)

Probably the first one. I'm so used to seeing human porn that I'm pretty much bored of it now.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 10, 2009)

I look at furry porn because it gets me off.

/thread.


----------



## Nightweaver (Mar 10, 2009)

Hrm. I probably should have asked why you look at furry _erotica_, not porn. A lot of people seem to be put off by the idea that all adult furry art _has_ to be pornographic. That isn't really what I intended. But both tend to get me off, simply because of the inherent wildness in the image. I find the bestial and wild to be intensely sexual. But Grimfang has a very valid point, however, and our connection with animals as a species has a LONG history, dating back to prehistoric times. Ever since we first domesticated dogs and started identifying with them, and with the prey we hunted, we wanted to feel emotionally closer to them. For human beings, who take arguably the most psychological enjoyment from sexual arousal, connecting that with the wild side of us in animal form is often a great source of pleasure.

Hey I managed to get through a whole post without once saying "fuck." Go me.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 10, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


> Hrm. I probably should have asked why you look at furry _erotica_, not porn. A lot of people seem to be put off by the idea that all adult furry art _has_ to be pornographic. That isn't really what I intended. But both tend to get me off, simply because of the inherent wildness in the image. I find the bestial and wild to be intensely sexual. But Grimfang has a very valid point, however, and our connection with animals as a species has a LONG history, dating back to prehistoric times. Ever since we first domesticated dogs and started identifying with them, and with the prey we hunted, we wanted to feel emotionally closer to them. For human beings, who take arguably the most psychological enjoyment from sexual arousal, connecting that with the wild side of us in animal form is often a great source of pleasure.
> 
> Hey I managed to get through a whole post without once saying "*fuck*." Go me.


 
Fail...


----------



## Leon2457 (Mar 10, 2009)

I suppose I find it more interesting, and I do has a bit of a fur/scale/feather fetish, the thing that got me into the whole thing was that game called High Tail Hall, after seeing that, I just kinda got into it more and more to be honest :3


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 10, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


> Hrm. I probably should have asked why you look at furry _erotica_, not porn.



If by erotica, you mean stuff like this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2033349/

...then, yeah, I'd rather look at erotica than actual porn involving sex.


----------



## dragonaile (Mar 10, 2009)

I love furry adult art. And, I can't say exactly why... maybe because that I find Human explicit things disgusting... I don't like the Whole human thing. 

I don't know how to say it. I don't like the human body. It's not my thing. 

Anyway, That post was a lot of letters to say not a big thing...


----------



## Yggd (Mar 10, 2009)

I was going to vote for the first answer, but I think it's more so a different reason:

As I've explained in an earlier post, to me, "cute" is equivalent to "hot," and the majority of the porn I look at is of characters drawn in some sort of cute style. Being an animal only increases the level of cuteness, therefore it would only make sense that I'd prefer to see them. However, I do enjoy "ugly" or realistically drawn characters, too, hence option one still applying. Also, I have this thing for being humiliated (I guess that's what you'd call it), and being humiliated by some cute little animal is like humiliation^2.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 10, 2009)

eternal_flare said:


> mm, I think mine is a combination of the first 3 together, leaning towards the third one.



Pretty much this.  Variety, mixed with fantasy and tranference.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 10, 2009)

Because it's...*delicious*!
*drools*


----------



## Toaster (Mar 10, 2009)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

I think all porn is boring.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 10, 2009)

Ornias said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> I think all porn is boring.


 Woman!


----------



## TehSean (Mar 10, 2009)

Well.
Most humans have a natural instinct to reproduce. Part of that instinct is reinforced by the pleasure reward that is often experienced during the act.

So porn helps simulate something that stimulates our instinctual interest in sex.

This is one of the worst threads ever.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 10, 2009)

It's the only thing that turns me on >_>


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 10, 2009)

Voted Other: I think it's a broader reason in that I just find furs and scalies to be VASTLY more attractive than humans.  Human porn does absolutely nothing for me (except make me gag maybe).  There's just nothing very attractive about us by comparison to anthro furry/scalie art.  Probably has to do with the fact that I find the monkey one of the least attractive of all animals, and oopsy... that's what we're related to.  What little attraction I _did_ have to human porn dried up and died when I found the furry fandom.


----------



## Nishi (Mar 10, 2009)

I like cartoons. :3 It's not that often I get off to things humans do, since they're not especially attractive, and not as many people take photos of themselves that fit all the little likes of mine. With furries, they're simple cartoons, so all the gross detail is gone, and since we all draw so much, it's easier to find the things I like. :3
I'm not really obsessed with animals, I just like cute things.


----------



## Aden (Mar 10, 2009)

Uhm.

It's hot?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 10, 2009)

i really don't look at that much porn on furaffinity for it's actual purpose, haha. i like well drawn porn for being well drawn.

i mean there are things on there i look at for the purpose of enjoying (pictures drawn for me and certain characters or my rare turn ons)

other than that, porn isn't that big a deal for me.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't.  It's more creepy than normal human fucking.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2009)

Because I fuck like a rabbit.


Wait what.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 10, 2009)

Misfit said:


> Because I fuck like a rabbit.
> 
> 
> Wait what.


so you do it really really fast?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> so you do it really really fast?


Well, not really. Depends on the per

WHY ARE YOU ASKING ME ABOUT MY SEX LIFE


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 10, 2009)

because you opened it up for conversation.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2009)

No I didn't, you're taking advantage of me.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 10, 2009)

The word "furvert" hasn't been used once in this thread and I'm weirded out by it.

On topic: Because I'm a furvert.

Seriously: I very rarely look at it for _that_ reason. I'm just a whore for cuteness, and human porn isn't cute.


----------



## Quiet269 (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't really know


----------



## DarkMettaur (Mar 10, 2009)

I look at furry porn because I get a hardon from it.

Oh snap. >: I'm so sick.


----------



## Yukiro-the-Kyuubi (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, I guess my answer would be A. It's a real turn on for me. I'm a complete furvert, and I enjoy every second of it. XP

Humans... Ehh... Not at all. Whenever a friends tells a sex joke, on the outside, I laugh, but on the inside, I cringe because of the... human-ness. Ech... >.<


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yukiro-the-Kyuubi said:


> Well, I guess my answer would be A. It's a real turn on for me. I'm a complete furvert, and I enjoy every second of it. XP
> 
> Humans... Ehh... Not at all. Whenever a friends tells a sex joke, on the outside, I laugh, but on the inside, I cringe because of the... human-ness. Ech... >.<



same thing here...humans don't attract me in that way at all.
are you zoophillic?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2009)

*coughs* Guys, I don't recommend casually discussing how you like real animals.


----------



## Yukiro-the-Kyuubi (Mar 10, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> same thing here...humans don't attract me in that way at all.
> are you zoophillic?


Ahh... No, I'm not... Just another furry trying to get through the world.


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not really that interested in porn in general. 
It's boring. >:U


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 10, 2009)

Mine is simple. Furries are cute and cute stuff having sex is awesome.


----------



## alicewater (Mar 10, 2009)

I look at it because I'm just curious, and as to why other people do including *Cough myboyfriend Cough* get off on it. And as to why it's more often then not an anthro character that has a penis that get's people off.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 10, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> same thing here...humans don't attract me in that way at all.
> are you zoophillic?



hey rilvor likes bats too, you guys should hook up


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 10, 2009)

Misfit said:


> Because my mother didn't love me.



lol


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Mar 10, 2009)

Simple.

I don't.


----------



## Nargle (Mar 10, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Mine is simple. Furries are cute and cute stuff having sex is awesome.



Like children? =C

As for furry porn in general, I don't really understand it, either XD But then again, I'm not really interested in porn in general... seems kinda tacky compared to the real deal.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Like children? =C


Mountain Dew is all over my keyboard now.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 10, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Like children? =C



Naw.


----------



## Nargle (Mar 10, 2009)

Misfit said:


> Mountain Dew is all over my keyboard now.



Lulz XD



Bunneh45 said:


> Naw.



Thank gawd! XD

I'm thinkin' that's the same train of thought that many pedophiles have, though, just not focused towards digital pictures of animal/people =P I guess there are a lot of similar schools of thought when it comes to fetishes, just targeted at different objects of obsession. The human brain tends to work in such patterns.


----------



## Qoph (Mar 10, 2009)

First of all, drawings are generally more perfect than actual people.

Second, who are we to say exactly why we feel the way we do about certain things?


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 10, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Thank gawd! XD
> 
> I'm thinkin' that's the same train of thought that many pedophiles have, though, just not focused towards digital pictures of animal/people =P I guess there are a lot of similar schools of thought when it comes to fetishes, just targeted at different objects of obsession. The human brain tends to work in such patterns.



You can be cute without being a child...


----------



## Nargle (Mar 10, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> You can be cute without being a child...



I know, I'm not accusing you of being into kids. The fact still stands, though, kids ARE included in the "cute" group, and trying to have sex with most cute things is quite illegal.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't look at real porn because if I want that, I'd have actual sex. I'm willing to wait for it. It may spoil it for me. 

But, as I said, I don't look at porn of actual sex, regardless. I like a little T&A but could you please get your dick out of the naked female I'm trying to look at?


----------



## Zseliq (Mar 10, 2009)

Nargle said:


> trying to have sex with most cute things is quite illegal.


lol


----------



## Hyenaworks (Mar 11, 2009)

Fapping.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 11, 2009)

Because Scales and Tails are kinky as hell.
Plus, reptiles always have had a "feral" feel to them, wild and free, not bound to cubicles of life.  No, scaled creatures get to bask on a tree branch in the rain forest in the sun on a warm day next to a rushing river or creek.
So much more... alluring.


----------



## Nightweaver (Mar 11, 2009)

Misfit said:


> *coughs* Guys, I don't recommend casually discussing how you like real animals.



Why do you have the feds ready to cart them away? ARE WE BEING MONITORED??? FFFFFFFFUUUUUUU :^O


----------



## Icarus (Mar 11, 2009)

Misfit said:


> *coughs* Guys, I don't recommend casually discussing how you like real animals.



Hey, that Iguana came on to -me- first.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Hey, that Iguana came on to -me- first.


It's totally acceptable your honor, the iguana was sexually aroused


----------



## Wolfbound (Mar 11, 2009)

Because I'm a fucking pervert, and different pr0n makes me go, "...huh."


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha, well I'm not really into like, yiff... but it's just kinda arousing to think of yourself as an animal. So just like the 3rd option, regular sex, except different o_o.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 11, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Like children? =C
> 
> As for furry porn in general, I don't really understand it, either XD But then again, I'm not really interested in porn in general... seems kinda tacky compared to the real deal.


 Wench! Some of us don't have that luxury.


----------



## Equium (Mar 11, 2009)

And where is the "I don't" button? XD


----------



## Kryn (Mar 11, 2009)

Normal porn gets boring after awhile. Yiff has so much more variety, plus some artwork is just amazing to look at.


----------



## virus (Mar 11, 2009)

why can't it just be called porn? Thats always been my peeve. Whats different between human and furry? They are 98% the same. The only difference is a physical appearance to most people and slightly dumb behavior changes. But thats it. 

Besides, its biological nature once your of age to be interested in all aspects of sex regardless of exactly whats connection it may have.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 11, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> Haha, well I'm not really into like, yiff... but it's just kinda very arousing to think of yourself as an animal. So just like the 3rd option, regular sex, except different awesomer o_o.



i couldnt agree more


----------



## Adrimor (Mar 11, 2009)

Because it's porn.


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 12, 2009)

Because most of us or our mates are so "restriced" that human porn is no fun.  Furries always seem to be enjoying themself, and that what sex is all about.  the enjoyment and pleasure you can give/recieve.

normal porn just looks boring


----------



## Nightweaver (Mar 12, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> Because most of us or our mates are so "restriced" that human porn is no fun.  Furries always seem to be enjoying themself, and that what sex is all about.  the enjoyment and pleasure you can give/recieve.
> 
> normal porn just looks boring



Ticks and dog breath are quite enjoyable in bed from what I hear. Not to mention getting "sprayed" and poked with quills and claws and teeth and IS THAT A DEWCLAW? YIFF ME NAO.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 12, 2009)

Combination of top two for me.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Mar 13, 2009)

becuase its totaly wrong in many ways and i fuckin love it =3 also, normality is boring.


----------



## Dexiro (Mar 13, 2009)

a combination of the first 3 ^^

i find EVERYTHING about furries better than humans :/


----------



## Nightweaver (Mar 13, 2009)

Dexiro said:


> a combination of the first 3 ^^
> 
> i find EVERYTHING about furries better than humans :/



Except, when you think about it, without humans there would be no furries. There would be no species to create the concept of them, and there would be no physiological basis for their designs. They would just be animals.

The main reason I created this thread, people, is because I wanted to see if anyone caught onto the concept that furries ARE US. Furry characters are HUMANS, in an extension of our own psyches. We project what we see as the best in ourselves onto these wonderful characters, and that includes what we see as the best in animals. Animals cannot understand or appreciate the respect we have for their wildness, their feral beauty or their raw power. It takes another human to do that.

So when I see people brush off human beings entirely in favor of furries, it makes me groan. *We made them, and we are responsible for their designs. They did not spring full armored from the head of an ancient Greek god.*

Thank you.


----------



## Dexiro (Mar 13, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


> Except, when you think about it, without humans there would be no furries. There would be no species to create the concept of them, and there would be no physiological basis for their designs. They would just be animals.
> 
> The main reason I created this thread, people, is because I wanted to see if anyone caught onto the concept that furries ARE US. Furry characters are HUMANS, in an extension of our own psyches. We project what we see as the best in ourselves onto these wonderful characters, and that includes what we see as the best in animals. Animals cannot understand or appreciate the respect we have for their wildness, their feral beauty or their raw power. It takes another human to do that.
> 
> ...



er are you trying to prove something o.o

i find furries more attractive, everything that you just said is irrelevant to that


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 13, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


> Except, when you think about it, without humans there would be no furries.



You're reading way, WAAAY too much into what he said.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 13, 2009)

Voted other; Because I beat off to it and very little _human_ porn arouses me (with the exception of creampie videos and photos)


----------



## flibble (Aug 27, 2009)

Started out as an intrest in henti moved on to animal girls, next thing I knew I was waste deep in furry... LOL. I would also like to blame the voice at the back of my head.

Furry rules!


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 27, 2009)

REASON: I don't.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Now that i think of it... would fur in your ass/vagina hurt?


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Also, i lolled at the fact that theres no "I dont" option.  Wow


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 27, 2009)

same reason I look at clean art. I voted for the first option, wild and different.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtzGZsyexGs&feature=channel_page

When I read that I thought of this vid.


----------



## Surgat (Aug 27, 2009)

flibble said:


> Started out as an intrest in henti moved on to animal girls, next thing I knew I was waste deep in furry... LOL. I would also like to blame the voice at the back of my head.
> 
> Furry rules!



Nobody had posted in this thread for about five months.


----------

